

Our first week in the Chrome Webstore: the numbers - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/our-first-week-in-the-chrome-webstore-the-num

======
michaelbuckbee
Many of the reviews (and my first impression) were "Oh. It's a flash game",
which I'm habitually used to paying nothing for on Newsgrounds or Kongregate
or wherever.

Given the number of people who are playing vs. the number buying I wonder if
you might generate more revenue from advertising than from straight app sales.

~~~
richtaur
That's a good point; we've thought about it. As a knee-jerk reaction, the idea
doesn't sit well with us because it's a less-than-ideal experience. Users
don't _want_ to sit through or be saturated with ads, but I guess it does come
with the "web-based game" territory.

~~~
timknauf
Have a look into <http://flashgamelicense.com> if you haven't already. If you
have a quality game, you can actually end up with a bit of a bidding war going
on between potential licensees, and most deals allow you to sell again to
other sites after an exclusivity period. Each of our Pretender games so far
(<http://launchingpadgames.com/games/the-pretender-trilogy/>) has earned in
the high four-figures, with zero in-game advertising except for fairly
tasteful co-branding from the sponsoring sites.

~~~
richtaur
Thanks for the info! We will definitely look into that.

------
patrickaljord
Site is down right now.

------
gcb
thanks for sharing the numbers! found that very interesting.

one suggestion that may make me pay, add collaborative multiplayer (where only
one person have to pay for the game)

~~~
mdolon
Multiplayer or even an iPhone/iPad version may help increase sales. Whatever
happens in the long run, thank you for giving us this insight!

